# Open listening ports



## Bertseg (Jul 6, 2015)

I actually have 2 questions, a broad one and a specific one. 

I've had reason to suspect someone may be tracking my internet activities from my home computer and I've been trying to find out, but it's a bit hard since I don't really know what ways there are to do so, whether it absolutely requires malware to be installed on my computer etc. So, how can someone check your internet activities?

Secondly, I've been checking out things and I've noticed open listenings ports for services and controller app and windows start-up application. Is this normal?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!



> I've had reason to suspect someone may be tracking my internet activities from my home computer and I've been trying to find out, but it's a bit hard since I don't really know what ways there are to do so, whether it absolutely requires malware to be installed on my computer etc. So, how can someone check your internet activities?


What are you reasons of thinking so?

You can monitor internet traffic in multiple ways. A few way will be: One being monitoring the PC itself, two being on the same network and monitoring it from a remote PC, three being watching the traffic from the ISP.

Number one can be looked at by our malware removal team, two can be fixed by locking your network, three is quite a difficult task to be done to begin with.



> Secondly, I've been checking out things and I've noticed open listenings ports for services and controller app and windows start-up application. Is this normal?


Post a screenshot of what you're seeing and those services.


----------



## Bertseg (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, non-technical reasons really, though I've had a few occurances in the past when my firewall (McAfee) spontaneously switched off.

Ports that are listening:










Ports that have sent and received data over the course of the day:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

One is MacAfee, the other is Nvidia and the rest appears to be just Windows using the internet when needed.

If you think something is spying, then contact our malware team from the link above.


----------



## Bertseg (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks. One more question: there are several computers connected to my home network, would it be possible for an outsider to check on the internet activities on my computer from another computer on the network that's infected?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, they would be able to monitor the traffic of any PC on the same network.


----------

